

Quick tips for techies who need to give business presentations - jfruh
http://www.itworld.com/career/204559/5-important-presentation-tips-techies

======
danielh
The importance of proper rehearsal cannot be emphasized enough. Record
yourself during practice and don't stop until you would be comfortable with
uploading the result to Youtube. With enough practice, you can be confident
that you will be within the time limit. Once you know what to say without
thinking, you can also focus on other aspects of your presentation, like
making eye contact with your audience, good posture or avoiding fill words
like er, um, etc.

Also, never rely on the internet connection at the venue and bring adapters if
you have a Mac.

